# ELEVEN velo



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

If you're a fan of wool, check out ELEVEN velo. 

Bought one used which led to my 1st order. Ordered at the end of May and they arrived today. Made to order and reasonably priced.

ELEVEN vélo: World leaders for merino cycling clothing

The orange one was bought 2nd hand the blue ones are the new ones that arrived today. The orange has been one of my favorite jerseys and I am looking forward to wearing the new ones.


----------



## funnyjr (Jul 6, 2016)

My riding club just got some .. paid over $100 . Hot as sh-t, not breathable. Never again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

funnyjr said:


> My riding club just got some .. paid over $100 . Hot as sh-t, not breathable. Never again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, not my experience at all.


----------



## elevenvelo (Feb 19, 2016)

funnyjr said:


> My riding club just got some .. paid over $100 . Hot as sh-t, not breathable. Never again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really? We've never heard this before, even in Australian summers where 35 Degrees C and humid can be the norm...


----------



## funnyjr (Jul 6, 2016)

Club ride last evening. Everyone wearing the jersey back was soaked w sweat and c/o how hot and uncomfortable jerseys are Temp 25 deg Celsius . I'm not making sh-t up just speaking from my experience and others. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elevenvelo (Feb 19, 2016)

Trail Jerseys. Wearing packs, off road?


----------

